

Apple debuts iPhone Developer Connection site - jsjenkins168
http://developer.apple.com/iphone/
Still no SDK, but this is at least a useful resource for developing web-based iPhone content.
======
palish
Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't find a list of all Javascript objects
to use to interact with the iPhone. For example, you might be able to do
something like:

    
    
     document.onDoubleTap = function(event) { alert("double tapped at [" + event.x + ", " + event.y + "]"); }
    

But I haven't found documentation anywhere. Does anyone know where it's at, or
if it exists yet?

------
jsjenkins168
Still no SDK, but at least there is good info here for developing rich web-
based apps.

